# Team Slaughter House Promo



## allhunter (May 26, 2008)

Just got done with a great early season goose and put together a little promo to get everyone excited for duck hunting. Let me know what ya think. We will be tryin to get a little DVD out this year. Thanks guys


----------



## Brooks23 (Aug 22, 2012)

looks like a good time


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

cool video, geese dieing We've seen it a thousand times.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Is the whole DVD going to be filmed with a Go-Pro?


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

WingedShooter7 said:


> Is the whole DVD going to be filmed with a Go-Pro?


God I hope not. Can you imagine watching an entire video taken with a fish-eye lense?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I thought it was good.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Chris Hustad said:


> I thought it was good.


I did too, but good enough to put out on a dvd?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

No. Too much bouncing around, nothing orginal about it either. You can go to youtube and pull up hundreds of videos with the exact same thing, and hundreds of better quality too . The market is getting flooded with wannabe's. You could make dvd's but you have to decide if you want to make them just to make them to look bada$$ or if you actually want to make some money.


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

I liked it... nice to see some geese being shot, I just moved to Wisconsin and haven't been able to find any birds or a place to hunt.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

What a waste of time! Bunch of punk kids yelling and screaming about shooting geese? Yippie, BFD!!! If you were worth a crap you would be on a real team, football, baseball, ect, not a made up bada$$ "hunting team". What a joke! :rollin:


----------



## lowlandhunter (May 27, 2011)

Savage260 said:


> What a waste of time! Bunch of punk kids yelling and screaming about shooting geese? Yippie, BFD!!! If you were worth a crap you would be on a real team, football, baseball, ect, not a made up bada$$ "hunting team". What a joke! :rollin:


granted not the best out there but still not bad and ya dont have to bash these kids for wanting to do what they love your probably the joke


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Savage260 said:


> What a waste of time! Bunch of punk kids yelling and screaming about shooting geese? Yippie, BFD!!! If you were worth a crap you would be on a real team, football, baseball, ect, not a made up bada$$ "hunting team". What a joke! :rollin:


I bet you feel left out, it happens to all of us. You can be on my team if you would like. Our team is real and is badass.

Peace Bro


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

Savage, Team-A group organized to work together. Seem to me that a group of friends that share the workload and take the good times with the bad could be considered a team, whether it be for football or hunting. Maybe you've had a bad hunting season so far but that doesn't mean you need to come on here and be a naggy bi$ch towards some guys who post up video. Who are you to say they aren't a team?


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm with Savage. These guys will hopefully grow up one day and see the error of their ways.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

IF you are a team that means you have to have competitions. How do you compete in hunting?


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

Some of you guys need to look up some definitions and learn that there are numerous meaning of a word. Some guys really get their panties in a bunch when someone posts something they don't agree with. Why the hell does it matter if they want to call them selves a team? blhunter, shouldn't you be out patrolling to make sure no one is driving on wet roads or fields?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Here is a team in a heated competition.......


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

What are you guys trying to promote exactly?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

HugeBurrito2k6 said:


> What are you guys trying to promote exactly?


Their "team" TSH


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

blhunter3 said:


> HugeBurrito2k6 said:
> 
> 
> > What are you guys trying to promote exactly?
> ...


Hahaha BLhunter you just made my day. :beer:

Yeah this team is going to go places&#8230;. :rollin: :rollin: I am going to be the first in line to pick up the "TEAM SLAUGHTER HOUSE" DVD&#8230;PSH please nice choice on your cheezy team, real good, you guys don"t sound at all like a bunch of retards nope not at all&#8230;

Sorry to bust the news to you guys but pretty much all hunters that hunt fields for geese have these kind of hunts all the time. You're not reinventing the wheel here guys and i would keep your day jobs. Thanks for the laugh tho.


----------

